# The new REO Woodvil



## Rob Fisher

Here is a first look at the new Woodvil's due for launch in Feb 2015! Stunning!







Full thread on ECF at http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...echanical-woodvil-prototype.html#post14641119

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

I like the new mechanical switch, and no catch cup!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I like the new mechanical switch, and no catch cup!



Yip this one is just what the doctor ordered... can you imagine how beautiful the Golden Cyclops is gonna look like on top of one of dem!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

fully agree. its a stunner. and the side switch is a winner of note. looking forward to its release

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

wow now thats cool!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Nice.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

This is the one for me - stunning.
Some more specs from the modmaster:

_"It has the old 510 connection the new mod will have a stainless adjustable 510 connection .
Still no magnets I ordered larger magnets for this mod .
All the contacts will be gold plated as you can see there not at this point .
The on off switch is built into the push button much like a grands . I made the through hole much larger hang ups should not be a problem .
Turn the push button to 9 o clock the mod wont fire .
I sleeved the push button with nylon I was worried if I didn't humidity could cause problems for some people in humid climates "_

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

That is really a beautiful mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Now that I do want. Odin on top of that is a winner for me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

@Rob Fisher pls do not forget about me when you order this oom .


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> @Rob Fisher pls do not forget about me when you order this oom .


Cannot just be ordered. Will be placed on the website and opened for sale at a pre-notified date and time. Then it is fastest finger first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

Andre said:


> Cannot just be ordered. Will be placed on the website and opened for sale at a pre-notified date and time. Then it is fastest finger first.


Shit then I am screwed  not always by my pc or in cellular reception


----------



## Andre

Some more technical specs from the modmaster:

_"The mod has 18 gauge copper wire in it attached to 1/8 inch brass plates she is sub ohm rated ."_


----------



## Silver

Will the new Woodvil take other wider atties @Andre?


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> Shit then I am screwed  not always by my pc or in cellular reception


Not to worry.....shall try to snag one for you as well


Silver said:


> Will the new Woodvil take other wider atties @Andre?


Yes, it will for sure - no catchcup protruding.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

With some big atomizers (22 mm I think) on it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

The new Woodville looks awesome. Having had time to go thru all the pics. I can say that a dark wood with clearly defined grain would be the perfect match. Copper atty and copper button. And the door must be the same wood.
The only problem I foresee is that I know that having just one wouldn't suffice. I would want a grand and mini but I would surely need to start selling body parts if I tried getting them both lol


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> The new Woodville looks awesome. Having had time to go thru all the pics. I can say that a dark wood with clearly defined grain would be the perfect match. Copper atty and copper button. And the door must be the same wood.
> The only problem I foresee is that I know that having just one wouldn't suffice. I would want a grand and mini but I would surely need to start selling body parts if I tried getting them both lol


Fortunately for your purse they will only be made in 18650 mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Fortunately for your purse they will only be made in 18650 mode.



I think u meant to say man purse ; )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Marzuq said:


> I think u meant to say man purse ; )


A murse

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Thanks for sharing the pics @Rob Fisher

glad to see that they will be able to sport other atties


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Woodvils are in production!








http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...anical-woodvil-prototype-29.html#post14851030

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

This is a problem. Its coming when I am planning on getting, but I really like the grand, and this is absolutely stunning, and I am wanting the grand, but I'm a sucker for wood. 

At-least I have 2 month to think about it... but I really want the grand.


----------



## Marzuq

What a sight. It gives me hope Lol


----------



## Ollie

Marzuq said:


> What a sight. It gives me hope Lol



Me too...

But I'll get an Alu Reo first... I can wait a bit!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Interesting video of a Woodvil being made!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Very interesting indeed @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing

Looks fantastic. That machine is amazing

I had visions of Rob o Neil using a chisel and sandpaper
Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not long now and the new 2015 Woodvils will go on sale! I can't wait!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Not long now and the new 2015 Woodvils will go on sale! I can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 19918



10 out of 10 for the barista that pour that cuppa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

now that is my kind of coffee


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob will be making a few of the new Woodvils with the old style plunger... I would hate one of them but there are people that want it for various reasons...

Quote from Rob.



"Yes I will make some with plungers . Anyone having problems with a metal mod I can make you a plunger door for your grands as well . I have problems with my left hand and arm and have since I was in my early twenties I totally understand"


----------



## zadiac

Excuse my ignorance Uncle Rob, but what is a plunger on the Reo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Here you go @zadiac







Note the door.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Oh, I see. Thanks @MurderDoll 
Got it


----------



## Alex

Would be good for girls with long nails


----------



## Paulie

Aka door knob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would hate a plunger on any of mine but I guess people who have physical issues especially with the hands benefit from it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those of you that have been waiting patiently for the new Woodvils to become available you will have to be a little more patient... the 510 cock-up has delayed the new Woodvil run and the Resin Mods...


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need Rob at Reosmods to listen to this song!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> I need Rob at Reosmods to listen to this song!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I need Rob at Reosmods to listen to this song!



Lol, he did say we should have pictures of the sanded mods in next week.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Lol, he did say we should have pictures of the sanded mods in next week.



That he did... but I'm still tired of waiting!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooooo not long now... Woodvils sanded!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Jos

@Rob Fisher - which one is yours


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> @Rob Fisher - which one is yours



There are a couple there I want but mine isn't in the picture... my guess is mine is closer to finishing than the bulk of them!


----------



## Jos

I would never be able to work in that workshop - I would become a full blown klepto.................

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Dammit, these are really nice!
Would these be released then in the next week or so?

It's either one of these or a SL, can't decide what I'd like best


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> Dammit, these are really nice!
> Would these be released then in the next week or so?


Reosmods will give prior notice of an exact date and time when these will start selling on their web site. Then it is fastest finger first. Should be within the next 3 or 4 weeks. Shall post here as soon as we know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Thanks @Andre hopefully by then I've decided which one I want


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks @Andre hopefully by then I've decided which one I want


They will be on the web site before the selling date, so you would be able to browse for your favourites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Andre said:


> They will be on the web site before the selling date, so you would be able to browse for your favourites.



Great, then it's just between getting a normal SL or a woodvil...


----------



## rvdwesth

Snape of Vape said:


> Dammit, these are really nice!
> Would these be released then in the next week or so?
> 
> It's either one of these or a SL, can't decide what I'd like best


So do I hear a second Reo for Snape?


----------



## FireFly

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooooo not long now... Woodvils sanded!



Dibs on C6 (Alpha across top, Numeric down )


----------



## Snape of Vape

@rvdwesth There is a possibility yes

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is now Batch number 2!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Oh my word, stunning. Love the dark woods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Woodvils - First coat. See yours too @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Woodvils - First coat. See yours too @Rob Fisher !





They look great!!


----------



## TylerD

Wow! Stunning pieces of wood that!


----------



## Rob Fisher

The new Woodvil price will be US $225.

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Seems like my SL or Woodvil plans are on hold for now, getting married in less than a month so funds are being used elsewhere. 

When will they go on sale? Hope you guys get the wood ones you want.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snape of Vape said:


> Seems like my SL or Woodvil plans are on hold for now, getting married in less than a month so funds are being used elsewhere.
> 
> When will they go on sale? Hope you guys get the wood ones you want.



Congrats!

The Woodvil sale hasn't been announced yet but it has to be in the next few weeks!


----------



## Snape of Vape

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats!
> 
> The Woodvil sale hasn't been announced yet but it has to be in the next few weeks!



Thanks @Rob Fisher! You've probably got your eye on an entire row of those woodvils?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Snape of Vape said:


> Seems like my SL or Woodvil plans are on hold for now, getting married in less than a month so funds are being used elsewhere.
> 
> When will they go on sale? Hope you guys get the wood ones you want.



All the best for the wedding @Snape of Vape 
Special times!


----------



## Snape of Vape

Thanks @Silver! My birthday is the day before so yeah, busy days

Reactions: Like 1


----------

